# Lanzarote living costs question



## babydoll123 (Aug 29, 2015)

Can anyone give me an idea of average monthly costs for a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment to rent in Lanzaroate long term? Interested in rental, gas/electric, water, broadband, community maintenance charges, residents' taxes or anything else I might need to know (tax wise)?

Thanks very much.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

babydoll123 said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of average monthly costs for a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment to rent in Lanzaroate long term? Interested in rental, gas/electric, water, broadband, community maintenance charges, residents' taxes or anything else I might need to know (tax wise)?
> 
> Thanks very much.


I cannot, I'm at the other end of the archipelago, El Hierro, however here 300 to 500€ seems about the going rate, light water rates included. Keep away from the tourist areas and you will find cheaper prices.

Try google or Facebook


----------

